# What Song Would you want to have played at you funeral?



## BobTheZombie (Feb 4, 2015)

_Hope this is in the right spot haha.
_
Just a topic that I find fascinating.
Mine has changed over the years, but Ed Sheeran's rendition of The Parting Glass just hits me on a certain level. 
Me and my buddies usually end our drunken escapades with us all singing this song. Not because it make us sad, quite the opposite. 
I just feel like it celebrates experience in it's own way.
Here's link in case you haven't heard it. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kVVn80pFOc


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 4, 2015)

probably Hollywood undead's "bullet" not that i'm like a suicidal maniac but just i like the song and i guess it would seem relevant to the theme


----------



## ForgetLilliet (Feb 4, 2015)

"Helena" by My Chemical Romance, or "What a Catch, Donnie" by Fall Out Boy. 

*everyone in the room whispers "eww emo music" *


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 4, 2015)

Psssh, I love Helena  
If I had to pick an MCR song...it might be Welcome to the Black Parade or Kids From Yesterday


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 4, 2015)

Best funeral song ever

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6CYkZcPYXQI


----------



## Esper Husky (Feb 4, 2015)

"The Spirit Carries On" by Dream Theater is what comes to mind now / just now / for now.


----------



## Demensa (Feb 4, 2015)

I'll go with Transparent Man/Invisible Woman (80,000,000 Years Alone) by GIRAFFES? GIRAFFES!
It's just the right mood, sad but not in a super overt way and slightly uplifting.  Also, it's one of my favourite songs of all time, so that's a plus.

My answer to this question used to be Someday by The Strokes, a few years ago, which is still a decent option I guess.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 4, 2015)

"Best funeral song ever

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6CYkZcPYXQI"

XD Damn it


----------



## arcticross fox (Feb 4, 2015)

halfway to forever
[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0BXdVthk6U[/video]


----------



## mcjoel (Feb 5, 2015)

Definitely this https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=imwmmv9r1oE


----------



## BadRoy (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh god. Radiohead's Videotape. Just to ensure everyone is a sobbing wreck.

[video=youtube;Qvv-LpTBWVk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvv-LpTBWVk[/video]


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2015)

Long Slow Goodbye by Queens of the Stone Age. Everything about this song is perfect in terms of funeral music. 

[yt]LLji1buqZOk[/yt]


----------



## Chuchi (Feb 5, 2015)

This should play, just as the doors are all barred and the funeral home is pumped full of nerve gas. 
_"I will not go into that darkness alone, nay, I shall take those that I have loved and that have loved me, for the journey is long and wearying and misery begs the company of others."
MUWAHAH.

_I don't know, something happy and weird that will make people laugh or something. Like.. 
[video=youtube;OJi4bln-hHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJi4bln-hHQ[/video]


----------



## RushThePanda (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm not sure off the top of my head, probably something like: "The last in line" by Dio.

I don't want a bunch of gloomy depressed people at my funeral.


----------



## CuriousFox (Feb 5, 2015)

Id have to say Dust in the Wind by Kansas.
cause that's all we are in the end. A pile of dust.


----------



## -Sliqq- (Feb 5, 2015)

i'm not thinking about death right now so....

Look at my horse(?)


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't want to miss a thing by aerosmith http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JkK8g6FMEXE
Basically i nearly died when i was a few weeks old and this was what was playing at the time my condition was critical.
Now every time my mum watches Armageddon she can't help it but to start weeping.


----------



## WideEyed (Feb 6, 2015)

I've thought really hard about this, and while I could easily just choose one of the saddest songs I know and be done with it, I wanted something that would both fit the theme of death as well as instill a bit of bittersweet hope in the people at the funeral. Ultimately, I chose this.

[video=youtube;hD6_QXwKesU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6_QXwKesU[/video]

I'm sure all of you have heard this song before, so I don't feel I should waste my time explaining why I would pick this.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;kSQ8tZ35t4U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSQ8tZ35t4U[/video]


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 7, 2015)

If I take it seriously, this:

[yt]8pjxopmW7gM[/yt]

One of the saddest yet most inspiring songs I've ever heard.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 7, 2015)

Beautiful song 

But...
what if you weren't taking this seriously? XD


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Feb 7, 2015)

1. Your

2. I would rather die in the snowy forests of Alaska, where nobody would ever fine me, than get embalmed and buried in a box.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 7, 2015)

BobTheZombie said:


> ... what if you weren't taking this seriously? XD



Probably this. 

[yt]rmPOWJtsEGc[/yt]

So much emotion.


----------



## BobTheZombie (Feb 7, 2015)

isuckatdrawing said:


> 1. Your



Well shit...


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;NUrvR0Ig-YA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUrvR0Ig-YA[/video]

For realsies.


----------



## The King Maker (Feb 20, 2015)

Probably this
[video=youtube;uqx81Zpfyj0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqx81Zpfyj0[/video]


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Feb 20, 2015)

Some Journey or Guns 'n Roses, possibly?


----------



## VÃ¦r (Feb 20, 2015)

The whole "Earth Is Not a Cold Dead Place" - Explosions in the Sky album.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 21, 2015)

Purcell's "When I am Laid"


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 21, 2015)

"Infinite Dreams" by Iron Maiden.
[video=youtube_share;zCjQqKCLkis]http://youtu.be/zCjQqKCLkis[/video]


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Feb 21, 2015)

I would also like this song, "A Tout Le Monde" by Megadeth.
[video=youtube_share;iEyOwLY3rV4]http://youtu.be/iEyOwLY3rV4[/video]
Sorry for the double post, but I could only share one video at a time.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Life is beautiful sixx am or anthem of the angels Breaking Benjamin...no both!


----------



## hey look a train! (Feb 21, 2015)

let it die starset, or in the end linkin park


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 21, 2015)

A Tout Le Monde by Megadeth

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aU-dKoFZT0A

Or maybe this:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1OYw7FPB7CE

Or this:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UMBHYZEkvAs


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 22, 2015)

Probably "Gone Away" by the offspring.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L6i38RH-FJI


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Feb 22, 2015)

This on a loop with maximum volume. Last one to leave my funeral gets all my $$$.

[video=youtube;JJL4o3QcUNA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJL4o3QcUNA[/video]


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Feb 22, 2015)

now that im listening to it again... Its kind of a good music...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 22, 2015)

[video=youtube;Z0iw89L6aFo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0iw89L6aFo[/video]

<:


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Feb 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;Oc8niFIBt2k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oc8niFIBt2k[/video]


----------



## Ryouzen (Feb 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;0zG_lckuzbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zG_lckuzbo&amp;list=PL0C3BC996D1EBF71F&amp;index=  273&amp;shuffle=50632[/video]



If I couldn't have a LOT more than this I would have to hope I'd get this. I feel though there is a lot more music I'd want played at my funeral.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;-W0q4lZ2rlo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W0q4lZ2rlo[/video]

This song always makes my rests easy.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Feb 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;xT4vO8gS4N4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT4vO8gS4N4[/video]


----------



## Vitaly (Feb 27, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;iqbD42Vy-GM]http://youtu.be/iqbD42Vy-GM[/video]


----------



## MochiElZorro (Feb 27, 2015)

[video=youtube;0la5DBtOVNI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0la5DBtOVNI[/video]

...

Yeah. I'm probably kidding.


----------



## ARTYWOLF0811 (Feb 28, 2015)

"I will Survive" in spanish. I'm not hispanic in any way at all, but it'd be funny for everyone at my funeral. Then I'd probably have "No shoes. No shirt. No problem." by Kenney  Chesney play, and I'd have a bottle of Jack D. next to my casket so people could take a shot for me.


----------



## Chakisuu (Mar 6, 2015)

THIS
[video=youtube;IJvI0WNihyM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJvI0WNihyM[/video]


----------



## Feste (Mar 6, 2015)

Appropriate I think

[video=youtube;9zdNdjF-htY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zdNdjF-htY[/video]


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Mar 9, 2015)

Between 2 songs:
"Another one bites the dust "" if I die an asshole :V
"Castle of glass" if I die happy/satisfied with life


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 9, 2015)

This one would be good for anyone who believes in afterlife, but not for me.

http://youtu.be/-J6PPkKBXoU

Accept the importance of death and move on, I'm just finishing my role on earth
[video=youtube_share;UUXBCdt5IPg]http://youtu.be/UUXBCdt5IPg[/video]


----------

